# Starlight Open 2014 - Morrisville, Pennsylvania



## Divineskulls (Jul 17, 2014)

I am pleased to announce the return of the Starlight Open!

Date: August 9th, 2014
Venue: Elk's Lodge in Morrisville, PA
Charity: This Star Won't Go Out
Events: 
3x3 - 3 Rounds
4x4
5x5
OH
Pyra -2 Rounds
Skewb -2 Rounds
Mega - 2 Rounds

The site will be up shortly.

I hope to see some of you there!


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 17, 2014)

I hope I can go!!!!!!!!!!!!! The last one was awesome!


----------



## Skullush (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice event list 
100% going


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 17, 2014)

Meh I don't think I will be going, my Dad doesn't want to drive there again, and I got some guests arriving that day. Wasn't expecting a comp announced on such short notice and a week after nationals.


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 17, 2014)

Agh, I'm leaving on the 8th  I wish I could go!


----------



## kcl (Jul 17, 2014)

agh I would have stayed if I knew about this earlier


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 17, 2014)

Sorry guys, I really wish I could have gotten the word out earlier.  There's been a lot of stuff going on for me, but I suppose late is better than never.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 18, 2014)

Yay, I'm highly probably coming 

edit: Just one round of OH?


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 18, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Yay, I'm highly probably coming
> 
> edit: Just one round of OH?



I was about to have 2, but it wouldn't fit in the schedule with the 2 rounds of each minx.


----------



## Joey VOV (Jul 18, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 18, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> I was about to have 2, but it wouldn't fit in the schedule with the 2 rounds of each minx.



Meh, that's fine. I tend to do better when there are less rounds anyway.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 18, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Yay, I'm highly probably coming



Why are you ditching us us at TO?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 18, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Why are you ditching us us at TO?



What would you do if you were in my position:

https://www.google.ca/maps/dir/Jers...5f496a57d1e!2m2!1d-75.280351!2d45.5508523!3e0

or

https://www.google.ca/maps/dir/Jers...5f496a57d1e!2m2!1d-75.280351!2d45.5508523!3e0


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 18, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> What would you do if you were in my position:
> 
> https://www.google.ca/maps/dir/Jers...5f496a57d1e!2m2!1d-75.280351!2d45.5508523!3e0
> 
> ...



Well that's a logical choice. 

But, you can still come to TOS 2014...


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 18, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Well that's a logical choice.
> 
> But, you can still come to TOS 2014...



Two comps on the same day? Really?

edit: oh, you mean instead.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 20, 2014)

Official announcement.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jul 20, 2014)

If my work schedule doesn't interfere with this comp, I will most likely show up.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 30, 2014)

Registration now ends on Thursday, August 7th at 11:59 PM.

If you're going to register, please do as soon as possible. If not enough people sign up, we'll have to do away with the second rounds of the minxes. D:


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 30, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> Registration now ends on Thursday, August 7th at 11:59 PM.
> 
> If you're going to register, please do as soon as possible. If not enough people sign up, we'll have to do away with the second rounds of the minxes. D:



Then we'd add one for OH though, right?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 30, 2014)

I have to pass on this one, sorry :c


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 7, 2014)

Cutoffs are posted on the website! Also registration ends tonight! The more people the more money we can raise!


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 10, 2014)

The competition is now over. I had loads of fun hanging out with US cubers. This was my first 1-day USA competition, and I found it quite different from the ones I'm used to.

Team Canada podiumed in each event


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 10, 2014)

Now I wish there was only one round of Pyra.  I would have podiumed then. It's especially ironic because I was so excited to have 2 rounds before I knew about how badly I did in round 2. 

Other than that, awesome competition! Please have another one there someday!!


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 10, 2014)

Someone's SS Aurora found it's way into my bag, it has stock stickers and is pretty loose.

PM me if you think it's yours.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 11, 2014)

Okay, let's try this. DYK:

- I got the same scrambles in the first and second rounds of 3x3
- I was apparently the only one to do so
- Kian decided to give me some spare scrambles instead
- OH while armwrestling
- There is this guy, named Andre, who was telling everyone he was my brother?
- Yu-gi-oh?
- The venue was 6x better than Nats
- The skeb podium was faster than Euros
- Andy loves learning cool easy algs
- KC3 is now the Unofficial 3x3 World Champion
- Some kid I'd never heard of got a 4.67 Skewb average in the first round
- He normally avearages 8
- He got a PLL skip on 3/5 solves
- Just like US Nationals, I won the first round of two events, but failed really bad in the finals
- Phil saved money by podiuming in OH
- Owait, 3rd didn't get a gift card, so he didn't actually save money
- [looking on Euro cubecomps] "Oh, CR in this round!... oh, it's just Conor that got a slow AfR"
- Magics throwback with Zach
- Phil has ten 15 OH avgs and one 13 avg, but no 14 avg
- I have three 7 Skewb avgs, two 6s, three 4s but no 5s
- KC3 got a 1:03 5x5 single
- I still won with a 1:19 average
- Even though I average 1:24
- Zach got 3 Pyra LL skips in an average
- He still got a 6 average
- The timers there were absolutely terrible
- They didn't stop on 3/5 solves of my average in the finals, and lots of other times for me
- This was the first even competition when I had problems stopping timers
- I couldn't find Justin when he was right in front of me
- I couldn't find Collin when he was right beside me
- It was just a really fun day


----------



## BrianJ (Aug 11, 2014)

Can't wait to try the skewb scrambles.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 11, 2014)

CubeCube said:


> Can't wait to try the skewb scrambles.



They weren't all that easy. You just had to solve the layers right.

The last scramble was quite easy though. 2 move layer, slegehammer, U-perm.


----------



## BrianJ (Aug 11, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> They weren't all that easy. You just had to solve the layers right.
> 
> The last scramble was quite easy though. 2 move layer, slegehammer, U-perm.



Oh. It would still be interesting to try them, as some really good results came from them.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 11, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> - I couldn't find Justin when he was right in front of me
> - I couldn't find Collin when he was right beside me
> - It was just a really fun day



DYK:

-Antoine has issues finding people right in front of him?
-New York Fries?
-Boston Pizza?
-Edmonton Waffles?
-Pyraminx parity?
-I missed skewb round 1


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 12, 2014)

I forgot a DYK:

Pyraminx has Parity?


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 12, 2014)

DYK:

...Louis got WR?
...Brandon(Huang)'s going to be really fast soon?
...THE RAGING BEAST?
...Louis got WR?
...JIMMY COME GET YOUR FOOD?
...Antoine got WR? 
...Hey Antoine, did you know Louis got WR?
..."Yes, you already told me"?
..."Nathan! No, the other one"?
...If it weren't for lockups, I would be second in the world for mega single?
...Maybe even first?
...But my hands shake?
...Like a lot.
...Louis got WR?


It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 15, 2014)

Results!


----------

